# Poppy's pamper day



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Poppy is off to the groomers tomorrow.....errr actually toady just seen the time. It's her first time, so hopefully she will have the full works, look stunning. Obviously pictures will be following, though they will have to be taken soon as knowing Poppy she won't be looking meet and tidy for long


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Hair today gone tomorrow!!!! Good luck Poppy, looking forward to the pics  xx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

well Poppy's had her first trim and groom, a proper pampering session. here's the photos


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

oh bless her she looks so cute and so tiny too!!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is adorable xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Poppy that looks much cooler for you .. and rather a fashionable style going on too... I hope you enjoy her pamper day xx

Lovely pics


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH poppy!!! you look so cuddly!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

She looks lovely


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Thanks every one, two more snaps you can see some of the changes in her coat now she's had her trim


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh look at her lovely face x x


----------

